# 3 Gear Shifter - HELP



## kirylik (Jul 2, 2020)

Working to restore an older trike... Looking for a replacement 3 gear shifter with a new one... either the same or similar. Attached are pictures (including connection). any assistance or insight would be greatly appreciate!


----------



## Gordon (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks like a Sturmey Archer trigger shifter would work.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2020)

Is that orange lever a safety lock out so you don't mistakenly throw it in reverse?


----------

